# Unable to connect to network



## Dumbinternet (Jul 7, 2007)

Have a netgear usb wireless connector that I have been using for a while and it has worked fine. My household has changed computers and have installed a new router, my wireless can find the network but when trying to connect to it a message appears saying "unable to connect to network". The network is unsecured and the wifi on my wii is able to connect to it but my computer doesn't seem to want to.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## Dumbinternet (Jul 7, 2007)

ISP is Sky broadband England
It is a Netgear DG834GT router
The wireless adapter is Netgear MA101
Both computers are Dell PC
The PC connected to the modem and the router has Windows Vista and the PC with the wireless adapter has Windows XP


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hopefully, the XP machine has SP2, which fixes a lot of wireless issues. If so, try this repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

